#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Error

## badboyscrew

Als ik met me pc naar het forum wil
blokkeert me virusscanner hem vanwege een trojan
ligt het bij mij of jullie?

----------


## Koen De Paepe

zelfde probleem hier

----------


## dj-inkognito

hier blokkeerd hij ook een trojaanspaard......




infectie: JS.Redirector-QX[Trj]

----------


## 4uss

Hier op dit moment geen probleem, terwijl deze virusscanner meestal snel reageert of blacklist.

----------


## admin

Wij kunnen het niet lokaal niet reproduceren. We hebben wel een kleine aanpassing gedaan om te zien of het daar aan ligt. Willen jullie nog eens kijken?

----------


## badboyscrew

op de zaak doet het nu niet zal vanavond effe thuis proberen

----------


## jakobjan

Er wordt wel Malware gemeld op de site..  Kaspersky schiet bij mij in de stres..

----------


## renevanh

http://tweakers.net/nieuws/81010/bro...edreiging.html

J&H is niet de enige, ook o.a. Bart Smit, omroep Zeeland en nog een aantal sites zijn 'getroffen', waarschijnlijk via geinfecteerde reclame.

----------


## mrVazil

adblocking ftw!

----------


## sis

Hier geen probleem.
Sis

----------


## badboyscrew

Doet het thuis nog steeds niet pc win met alvast 
anti virus

----------


## jakobjan

@webmaster 
De fout zit ergens in een verwijzing naar  detected: malware    URL: http://local15promo.in/home.php   hier komt kaspersky in ieder geval mee.

Dit kan een aanpassing van de index.php zijn,   dit heb ik bij een aantal van mijn sites ook gehad..     daarna moet je de site voor een nieuwe scan bij Google aangeven,   dan is het zo opgelost.

----------


## 4uss

Firefox blokkeert bij mij nu het forum met de melding 'Malware detected'. Ik ben toch bang dat er iets mis is...

----------


## renevanh

Dit is waar FireFox inderdaad nu mee op de proppen komt.





> *Wat is de huidige vermeldingsstatus voor licht-geluid.nl/forum?*
> Site is vermeld als verdacht - het bezoeken van deze website kan schade aan uw computer veroorzaken.
> Een gedeelte van deze site is in de afgelopen 90 dagen 15 keer vermeld op basis van verdachte activiteit.
> *Wat gebeurde er toen Google deze site bezocht?*
> Van  de 232 pagina's die we in de afgelopen 90 dagen op de site hebben  getest, resulteerde(n) 170 pagina('s) in het downloaden en installeren  van schadelijke software zonder toestemming van de gebruiker. Google  heeft deze site het laatst bezocht op 2012-03-29 en het laatst verdachte  inhoud op deze site aangetroffen op 2012-03-29.Schadelijke software omvat 11 trojan(s). Geslaagde infectie resulteerde in gemiddeld 9 nieuw(e) proces(sen) op het doelsysteem.
> Schadelijke software wordt gehost op 9 domein(en), waaronder directmarketingwardtrade.in/, rstapple.org/, gamezaz.com/.
> 8  domein(en) lijkt/lijken te functioneren als tussenstadium voor het  distribueren van malware naar bezoekers van deze site, waaronder abrakadabra.in/, directmarketingadvertising.in/, local15promo.in/.
> Deze site is gehost op 1 netwerk(en), waaronder AS21155 (PROSERVE).
> *Heeft deze site gefunctioneerd als tussenstadium met als resultaat verdere distributie van malware?*
> ...

----------


## 4AC

Hier ook, FF geeft aan: "gerapporteerde aanvalssite"
FF 11.0 op W7U 64

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## daviddewaard

hier slaat crome ook een alarm aan

----------


## apenzuursound

Hmmmmm, interessant. 
Ik kreeg eerst op mijn windhoos x64 installatie met FF12 beta een error van een trojan. Nu dacht ik de site te bezoeken met mijn virtualbox machine met linux(FF7.0.10)(toch geen ernstige virussen voor) en daar kreeg ik eerst geen error MAAR toen ik wou inloggen voor deze post kwam dezelfde error terug als op windows.

Ik hoop dat jullie wat aan mijn verhaal hebben om dit probleem om te lossen. Ik bezoek de site voorlopig toch nog maar even met mijn linux devices tot er een oplossing is :Wink: .

----------


## Superfly

Ook bij mij gaat het Alarm af.

Zelfde melding als bij Renevanh.

Marcel

----------


## Gast1401081

tis nou ook tot safari doorgedrongen. 

Ik vermoed dat het met de google-ads te maken heeft, als daar een vuige link tussen geslopen is ben je al gesjeesd.

*Safe Browsing*

*Diagnostic page for www.licht-geluid.nl*


*What is the current listing status for www.licht-geluid.nl?*
This site is not currently listed as suspicious.
Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 9 time(s) over the past 90 days.
*What happened when Google visited this site?*
Of the 298 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 154 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2012-03-29, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2012-03-29.Malicious software includes 9 trojan(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 9 new process(es) on the target machine.
Malicious software is hosted on 9 domain(s), including directmarketingwardtrade.in/, rstapple.org/, gamezaz.com/.
8 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including abrakadabra.in/, directmarketingadvertising.in/, local15promo.in/.
This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS21155 (PROSERVE).
*Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?*
Over the past 90 days, www.licht-geluid.nl did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.
*Has this site hosted malware?*
No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.
*Next steps:*
Return to the previous page.
If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.

----------


## stamgast

Zelfde hier, Firefox 11.0 op Mac OSX 10.7.3

----------


## jadjong

Beetje treurig dat hier niets aan gebeurd. De hele zooi offline gooien totdat het verholpen is lijkt me het minste.....

----------


## renevanh

Nja... Admin is op vakantie ofzo??

Elke bezoeker van dit forum die geen fatsoenlijke browser en/of geen fatsoenlijke virusscan heeft draaien is inmiddels besmet met een trojan die hoogstwaarschijnlijk uit is op bankgegevens...

----------


## moderator

De oplossing voor dit probleem blijkt niet eenvoudig.
Achter de schermen wordt er hard gewerkt aan een structurele oplossing.

Mensen die roepen dat iets treurig is of dat er mensen op vakantie zijn, wellicht willen jullie specifieker geïnformeerd worden, die wens snap ik, maar er valt momenteel niet meer te melden dan: Probleem is bekend en er wordt gewerkt aan een oplossing.

Voor de volledigheid: Surfen via een goed beschermde computer voorkomt dat je hinder ondervindt van het virus wat meedraait op de server.

Zodra de situatie hersteld is zullen we ons melden, tot die tijd: heb je er geen vertrouwen in, ff niet het forum bezoeken!

----------


## renevanh

De makkelijkste manier is natuurlijk tijdelijk de reclamebanners uitschakelen.
De melding komt namelijk lang niet elke keer voorbij, alleen wanneer bepaalde banners worden aangesproken.

----------


## hardstyle

Hier inderdaad met chrome ook een detectie vanaf vandaag. Gister nog niet gehad.
De fout zegt dat de site inhoud bevat van abrakadabra.in, welke een site is met virussen of iets dergelijks.
Super dat jullie er mee bezig zijn!

----------


## Carl

Ik heb nergens last van. W7 met IE9
Ik zit niet in NL momenteel, maar dat zal er niets mee te maken hebben.
Mijn virusbescherming is de MS-essentials

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb nergens last van. W7 met IE9
> Ik zit niet in NL momenteel, maar dat zal er niets mee te maken hebben.
> Mijn virusbescherming is de MS-essentials



MS Essentials raad ik af. Heb het zelf ook een tijdje gebruikt, toen op dezelfde pc Norton geïnstalleerd en die vond spontaan een hoop rotzooi.
Ook detecteert MS Essentials niet alles gelijk (op de een of andere manier), maar komt hij er soms na een scan pas achter. Ach, 't is gratis, dus wat wil je.

Mijn Hotmail account was vandaag geblokkeerd. Geen idee of dat hier iets mee te maken heeft.
Wel raar hoor, er lijkt echt een periode te zijn dat die rotzooi weer overal in je pc kan komen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

heb thuis op de mac ook nergens last van , maar op de zaak op eenzelvde mac springen de rooie letters er in

----------


## jadjong

> Mensen die roepen dat iets treurig is of dat er mensen op vakantie zijn, wellicht willen jullie specifieker geïnformeerd worden, die wens snap ik, maar er valt momenteel niet meer te melden dan: Probleem is bekend en er wordt gewerkt aan een oplossing.
> 
> Zodra de situatie hersteld is zullen we ons melden, tot die tijd: heb je er geen vertrouwen in, ff niet het forum bezoeken!



Bij een banner die fullscreen een Opel over het scherm laat rijden is de informatie 'we zijn er mee bezig' voor mij voldoende. Zo'n banner is op z'n hoogst hinderlijk en bij een gratis dienst als dit forum vind ik dat je zoiets moet kunnen accepteren. 
Maar in dit geval gaat het om een stukje software wat erg geintresseerd is in online-bankgegevens. In zo'n geval trek je naar mijn mening bij de eerste ondekking figuurlijk de stekker eruit totdat je er zeker van bent dat het niet nogmaals gebeurt. De mensen hierboven merken het probleem en melden dit, anderen merken het ook en melden dit niet, maar nog veel meer zullen het nooit weten. Nu kan je discuseren over het browsen zonder up-to-date software of virusscanner, maar dit forum wordt niet gerunned door een russische iphone-crack vereniging. Van een bekend forum had ik meer verwacht. 
Het advies om dit forum even tijdelijk niet meer te bezoeken ben ik het mee eens, maar hoe weet ik wanneer het weer veilig is? Via een mededeling op dit forum?  :Stick Out Tongue: (kip & ei)
Nogmaals mijn advies: vervang dit forum even door een pagina met 'wegens technische problemen zijn we tijdelijk offline' en zoek het achter de scherm uit. Onbedoeld een virus op een website kan iedereen gebeuren, maar een 'lakse' afhandeling vind ik niet passen bij deze website.

----------


## renevanh

> Ik heb nergens last van. W7 met IE9
> Ik zit niet in NL momenteel, maar dat zal er niets mee te maken hebben.
> Mijn virusbescherming is de MS-essentials



IE heeft geen blacklist ingebouwd zoals FireFox en Chrome dat wel hebben. Wanneer een deel van de gebruikers een site als gevaarlijk raporteert wordt dit automagisch centraal als gevaarlijke site aangemerkt en je lokale blacklist geupdate.
Laat IE nou ook niet de browser zijn waar virussen zich meestal op richten en hebt een ideale combinatie van ongemerkte besmetting.

----------


## vasco

Ook hier de melding dat dit forum malware bevat, Firefox 11 en Avira Antivir Professional 10.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Hier doet het forum het weer zonder foutmelding.

----------


## freek

Ook hier de afgelopen 3 dagen een melding gekregen dat er malware zat op dit forum. sinds vanmiddag kan ik er gewoon weer bij. 
systeem: macbook pro met zowel safari als firefox. (gaven beide de melding.) 
Denk dat er toch wel wat serieus aan de hand was.

----------


## admin

Beste forumbezoekers,Het ziet er naar uit dat de waarschuwing voor mailware verdwenen is uit Google en/of de verschillende browsers! :-) 
Wij waren duidelijk slachtoffer van een hack. Vervelende was dat we er geen grip op konden krijgen en we hulp moesten inroepen van een professional.
Helaas kwam deze hulp niet zo snel als verwacht. Daar bovenop stond er ook nog een weekend voor de deur. Je begrijpt het... een dikke vertraging en lekker machteloos toekijken.
*
De situatie op dit moment
*Het  forum  van J&H Licht en Geluid is inmiddels helemaal schoon gemaakt en iedereen kan weer veilig surfen. Browsers laten geen waarschuwingen meer zien.
*
Wat is er gebeurd?
*Er is donderdag 29 maart op onze website een virus binnengekomen (een trojaans paard). Dat virus kan zich makkelijk verspreiden naar PC's, via reclamebanners (Google ads), die niet over een virusscanner beschikken.

*"Ik heb een goede virusscanner. Moet ik nu iets doen?"
*Een goede virusscanner heeft ook dit trojaans paard tegen gehouden. Misschien wil je toch het zekere voor het onzekere nemen. Haal dan eerst bij je leverancier de meeste recente update binnen van alle virus-definities die er zijn en laat vervolgens je hele PC scannen. Dat moet afdoende zijn.
*
"Ik heb geen virusscanner. Wat moet ik doen?"
*Dringend advies: zet zo snel mogelijk een virusscanner op je computer. Er zijn enkele goede producten op de markt, ook gratis (probeer) versies van goede producten. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld hier de gratis versie van Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free downloaden.

Dank voor alle input, e-mails, adviezen etc.

Sijbe.

----------

